# Jans 2 week break



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

We didn't do much touring we were happy in the 3 places we stayed.
Dömitz from Sunday 19th August until Friday 24th
Wunstorf where Hans misspent his youth to 28th
Warmeloh with our friend with the horses until 30th.
*Dömitz* 
We enjoyed being there even though not able to do too much because of the heat. 
Right next to the Elbe, good for dogs, good walks and a Museum thats* not* worth looking at.
There are a few visitors in cars and on bikes during the day because this is a well known place from DDR times.
The Iron curtain, was more than one fence, in special areas including this place, there were 3 iron fences like this, the fence ran 1,384 km through Germany.

The chap that owned the 4 wheeler was born in Dömitz, they were not allowed to own a ladder, (could be used to help scale the fences) the farmers when using tractors within a certain distance of the fence were accompanied with a guard, (tractor could be used to ram the fences.)
It was not easy for them to see the river which was just a bout 200 meters away from the first fence.
The other picture is of the lookout tower which used to be a few meters away from where we parked.

More tomorrow.


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

Thanks for the update and photos.

There's a new member paid up whilst you were swanning orf.

His name is dodge55, and you can find his first post here:
https://forums.motorhomefacts.com/19-introductions/233915-hi-everyone.html

.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

*Elbe flood water*

You may find this interesting , or not.
There is a small river off the Elbe and in case the Elbe water gets too high they are prepared to stop it flooding the small river.

A gate either end of this sort of lock can be closed and these heavy metal sheets slid into place in the groves on the picture.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

*Are you a relative of mine*

Motley tells her, "If you behaved like me you wouldn't have to be pulled about on that line"


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

JanHank said:


> You may find this interesting , or not.
> There is a small river off the Elbe and in case the Elbe water gets too high they are prepared to stop it flooding the small river.
> 
> A gate either end of this sort of lock can be closed and these heavy metal sheets slid into place in the groves on the picture.


I find that sort of hydraulic engineering fascinating. Many years ago I spent two years surveying the interceptor system underneath London........ The vast majority of folk have no idea what has been created over the years to make their lives more pleasant.

If anyone fancies an interesting read on the subject then I can recommend "London under London".

.


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

Memories!
My first job over there was surveying the fence, dog runs, towers and other buildings as they were being built.

Then seeing it all fall down:grin2:


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Where was that Ted? In Berlin or ? There was 95 Km along the Elbe alone, 1384 km altogether.
Isn't it wonderful what other countries could do to a land that didn't belong to them.

I wonder how many people know Hitler and Stalins plan before the war started.

https://www.pri.org/stories/2014-08...aved-way-world-war-ii-was-signed-75-years-ago


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

I don't remember how far but was on it for 3 months! Never ever went to Berlin until 5 years ago and stayed in the now defunct Stellplatz...it was 30+ degrees so remember that bit well!


----------

